# How to control several cameras with one computer?



## mackorset (May 29, 2009)

Hi folks!
I have a really tough one for you, a problem that I have been struggeling with for quite a while... Here we go!

I am looking for a way to control four NIKON D700 cameras from one single computer. I want to be able to control shutterspeed simultaiously on all cameras. In other words - when I do an adjustment on shutterspeed on my computer, I want it to affect all cameras.

The program Camera Controller Pro 2 by NIKON is designed to control one camera from one computer. With this program you can adjust almost everything digitally adjustable on the camera via your computer. The program connects via USB or wireless via a so called WT-4 transmitter. The program and the transmitter even supports SEVERAL cameras to be connected, but then all it can handle is the output from the cameras, not the imput. In other words, all it can do is to take care of the photos taken from the different cameras, but it cannot adjust more than one camera at the time. IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN (please note this...)!

Do any of you guys know of any alternative way to solve my problem? Are there other programs to control cameras (several) via a computer? Are there other ways? I can do it via FireWire, USB or wireless, doean't matter.

The simultanious trigging of the different cameras is no problem, as I can do that easily with a seperate wired or wireless device. 

All suggestions are most welcome, and I appreciate all your thoughts on this problem!

- Mattias


----------

